# "Problem beim Zurücksetzen auf Originaleinstellung"



## chillkroete10 (1. März 2015)

*"Problem beim Zurücksetzen auf Originaleinstellung"*

Guten Abend liebe Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Die Eltern meiner Freundin haben einen Asus Laptop, dieser hat nicht mehr richtig gearbeitet und man konnte ihn nicht mehr richtig benutzen. Anschließend wollten sie den Laptop auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen, jedoch kam die Fehlermeldung, dass eine Laufwerkspartition fehle. Die Kommunikation mit dem Asus Support hat keinen Erfolg gebracht, diese wollten den Laptop zur Reparatur haben, da keine Recovery-CD/Stick gemacht wurde. Daraufhin haben sie sich einen neuen Lenovo Laptop gekauft und sofort einen Recovery-Stick erstellt.

Mit dem Stick wollte ich nun den alten Laptop zurücksetzen. Hat auch alles ganz gut geklappt, über Problembehandlung und dann auf Originaleinstellungen zurücksetzen, neue Laufwerkspartition erstellen und vollständig löschen. Beim ersten Versuch kam das ganze auf ca. 40% und die Fehlermeldung "Problem beim Zurücksetzen auf Originaleinstellung" erschien. Anschließend habe ich es nochmal versucht und die Meldung erschien bei ca. 45%.

Habt ihr eine Idee, was das bedeutet und wie ich meiner Freundin den Laptop zurücksetzen kann?
Liegt es evtl. daran, dass der neue Laptop ein Lenovo ist? Wobei das ja vermutlich bei Windows keinen Unterschied machen sollte.
Außerdem gibt es die Möglichkeit nicht über Problembehandlung zu gehen, sondern über "ein Gerät verwenden", aber würde das überhaupt einen Unterschied machen?
Er startet ja die Wiederherstellung des Systems.

Ich bin über jeden Beitrag dankbar!

Viele Grüße
Chillkroete


----------



## nikon87 (2. März 2015)

*AW: "Problem beim Zurücksetzen auf Originaleinstellung"*

Naja, auf dem Recovery-Stick sind natürlich die Lenovo-Recovery-Dateien, also wahrscheinlich ganz andere Treiber usw. Da ist es verständlich wenn die Installation\Wiederherstellung wegen Fehlern abbricht.
Wenn die Original-Recovery-Partition auf dem Asus defekt/gelöscht ist und man diese nicht anderweitig gesichert hat (DVD/Stick), hat man zur Wiederherstellung des "Werkszustandes" nur eine Möglichkeit: An Asus schicken, dass die das wieder aufspielen. Ob man sich das antut ist die andere Frage.
Wenn du eine Windows-DVD hast kannst du den Laptop auch damit neu installieren/wiederherstellen. Die DVD ist "neutral". Oder eben komplette Neuinstallation von eigener Hand. Ist dann halt die Frage ob der Key irgendwo auf dem Laptop klebt oder nicht.


----------



## chillkroete10 (2. März 2015)

*AW: "Problem beim Zurücksetzen auf Originaleinstellung"*

Guten Morgen, 

vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Zu Asus schicken müssen wir uns nicht unbedingt antun, dass stimmt.

Ich hab leider auch keine Installations-CD, nur einen Stick aber auch von einem Asus Laptop. Meinst du, dass das funktioniert?


----------



## nikon87 (2. März 2015)

*AW: "Problem beim Zurücksetzen auf Originaleinstellung"*

Kommt drauf an was auf dem Stick drauf ist, aber versuchen kannst du es ja einfach mal. Das Einschicken bei Asus dauert meiner Erfahrung nach ca. 1-2 Wochen, also bis der Laptop wieder da ist. Geht also relativ fix das Ganze. Wenn der Laptop in einem lokalen Geschäft gekauft wurde (wovon ich jetzt nicht ausgehe) könnte man auch da mal nachfragen ob die das machen können (OEM-System von Asus aufspielen). Oder du fragst mal beim entsprechenden Online-Shop nach. Vielleicht sind die ja so nett und helfen dir.


----------

